# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in knieholte na VKB reconstructie

## Gast 2

Hi, ik heb onlangs een voorste kruisbandreconstructie gehad. en ben bezig met revalideren...nu heb ik vaak laast van een pijn...achter in mijn knieholte na inspanning of fysio...lijkt ook alsof het stijf is en dat ik mijn been niet goed kan rekken of strekken zonder pijn...hebben meer mensen last gehad van deze symptonen na deze operatie of weet iemand wat voor spieren, pezen daar zitten en waar het eventueel aan ligt?
alle info is welkom
bvd
Els

----------


## Gaby

Hoi Els, ik heb ook een vkb-reconstructie gehad, en ik ben zelf arts. Volgens mij horen je klachten gewoon bij het revalideren en gaan ze op den duur vanzelf weg.
De kruisband/-plastiek zit in je knieholte, en alle structuren (pezen, spieren) moeten wennen aan het bewegen en weer "op lengte komen." Verder heb je door een operatie een soort ontstekingsreactie (geen infectie, maar mechanische irritatie) van allerlei weefsels.
Als de knie dik wordt - rood, of warm- moet je het been hoog leggen en koelen. Verder gewoon revalideren...
Succes ermee.
Gaby

----------


## Tom van Rooij

Hoi,

Ik heb ook een VKB reconstructie gehad begin november 2005. Na een fikse inwendige bloeding waar ik de eerste 3 weken veel last van had is de revalidatie vrij voorspoedig gegaan. In het begin kreeg ik mn been niet recht maar dat ging vrij snel goed. Maar het overstrekken bleef pijnlijk in de knieholte aan de binnenkant. Ze zeiden echter dat dit over zou gaan maar ik ben nu 8 maanden en een kijkoperatie verder en het doet nog steeds zeer. Tijdens de kijoperatie is gebleken dat de knie 100% is qua vkb, meniscus kraakbeen enz.. Mijn kuitspier is op dit moment nog iets te kort maar dat rek ik er wel uit. De pijn gaat nog steeds niet weg. Zijn er meerdere die hier last van hebben en wat kan ik er aan doen?

----------


## pascal35

hallo ik krijg eind deze maand een vkb reconstructie en ik vraag me af hoe en waar je moet revalideren daar de arts er niks verder over zegt en is het ook normaal dat je na de vkb reconstructie gelijk naar huis mag?



bvd pascal

----------


## stephan awater

Beste Lezers,

ikben op ma 30 jun 2008 geopereerd aan mijn binnen- en buiten meniscus. Makkelijke ingreep, want ik kon goed bewegen na de operatie. Donderdag ochtend, 3 dagen na de operatie werd mijn knie pijnlijk en warm, oh jee te veel gedaan dacht ik. Zo hadden ze me verteld, als het dik en pijnlijk wordt, koelen, stapje terug en weer opbouwen. In de avnond ging het echter zo'n pijn doen, ik heb me dus gemeld bij de SEH, spoed eisende hulp. Opgenomen en het bleek om een bloeding te gaan, een inwendige bloeding. Na twee dagen ziekenhuis werd ik weer ontslagen, de derde arts die deze week mijn knie heeft gezien vond het een volstrekt normale situatie. Ik moest gaan bewegen, de fysiotherepeut zou langs komen en me instrukties geven. De laatste komt langs, geeft me tips hoe uit bed te gaan, te lopen met krukken. Als ik het been niet goed kon buigen, leg een handdoek opde grond, je voer erop zetten, en je been door de buiging trekken. Snapt u. Ik knik ja, inwendig moest ik griezelen van het idee. Als iemand naar mijn been wees deed die al pijn, stel voor dat ik dat moest doen. Zondag gin het alweer slechter, maandag zijn we terug gegaan naar de arts. Volledige bed rust, 10-14 dagen. Er was weer een bloeiding. Nu ben ik benieuwd kanmij iemand vertellen?

hoeveel bloed wordt er in de regel geasorbeerd per 24 uur
hoelang duurt de zwelling in de regel van een forse bloeding
is er blijvende schade te verwachten
hoe te revalideren
zijn er gelijke gevallen 

graag advies,

groet Stephan

----------

